# Endoscopic dacryocystorhinostomy



## CVelez (Jun 25, 2010)

Doc did an endoscopic dacryocystorhinostomy with placement of crawford tubing.   Can you charge sperately for the tubing or is this included? 

Doc office is charging 68750 along with 31239 - I really do not feel 68750 is correct.   

Any suggestiong would be greatly appreciated.  


Thanks 

Charla


----------



## vmounce (Jun 28, 2010)

I have also asked same question in previous network.  I did found out that you can use 68815 with 68720, which is in the CPT Assistant.  But, now I am trying to find out about implant.  Below is what CPT Assistant states.   


Is the silicone intubation through the new nasolacrimal opening included in code 68720 or is there a different code for it, and can code 68815 possibly be used? 

Answer: The silicone intubation is not included in the work description of code 68720, Dacryocystorhinostomy (fistulization of lacrimal sac to nasal cavity). Although the additional work is minimal, it would be appropriate to separately report code 68815, Probing of nasolacrimal duct, with or without irrigation; with insertion of tube or stent. 


Sorry, just realized yours is endoscopic.  But the info above may be informational if you ever have to code for those.


Vickie Mounce


----------

